# Justin Bieber: Kampf mit Paparazzo



## beachkini (28 Mai 2012)

​
Justin Bieber (18) war in einer körperlichen Auseinandersetzung mit einem Fotografen in einem Shoppingcenter in Calabasas, Kalifornien verwickelt – nachdem ein Paparazzo versucht hatte, Bilder vom Sänger und seiner Freundin Selene Gomez (19) zu machen.

Das Handgemenge zwischen Justin Bieber (‘Never Say Never’) und dem Fotografen passierte angeblich, nachdem der Paparazzo versucht hatte, Fotos von dem 18-Jährigen und seine Freundin Selena Gomez zu machen.

Zeugen behaupten laut “dailymail.co.uk”, dass der Paparazzo Justins Auto blockiert hätte, als er versuchte, das Einkaufszentrum zu verlassen, und der Sänger habe daraufhin gesagt, er solle wegfahren, aber er tat es nicht und so soll es zu dem Handgemenge gekommen sein. Bieber hat dabei sein Basecap und einen Schuh verloren.

Sheriff Oberstleutnant Robert Wiard sagt der Fotograf hätte dann den Notruf gewählt und klagte über Schmerzen in der Brust. Der Mann wurde dann in ein Krankenhaus eingeliefert, jedoch später wieder entlassen.

Als die Polizei am Tatort eintraf, hatten der 18-Jährige und die 19-Jährige bereits das Einkaufszentrum verlassen. Ob Justin da wirklich nicht Herr seiner Sinne gewesen war, oder ob der Fotograf nur Geld herausschlagen will, ist derzeit nicht bekannt.

Wie die Seite TMZ erfuhr, hat der Fotograf Bieber angezeigt. Die Polizei ermittelt nun wegen Körperverletzung. 

Eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Justin Bieber fehlt derzeit noch.

Die Bilder von dem Vorfall gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...r-had-crazy-day-calabasas-27-05-2012-x57.html


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Mai 2012)

Als ob der schmächtige Bieber überhaupt jemanden Schmerzen zufügen kann!


----------



## Punisher (29 Mai 2012)

Den Bieber würd ich übers Knie legen


----------



## Q (29 Mai 2012)

> Bieber hat dabei sein Basecap und einen Schuh verloren.



oooch nun tröste ihn doch jemand rofl3 :thx: für die Hintergrundinfos!


----------



## hazzarad (30 Mai 2012)

Muss schon irgendwie peinlich sein von Bieber eine gelangt zu bekommen. Halt schon irgendwie arm das er nichma Manns genug ist wegzustecken das seine Art Bilder zu bekommen fehlgeschlagen ist und nun auch noch Geld rausschlagen wollen. Ganz ehrlich ich würde wetten das nen Großteil der Menschheit dem eine Gelangt hätte wenn er einem selber auf die Pelle rückt und Weg versperrt.


----------



## JayP (1 Juni 2012)

Ganz großes Kino. Rotzlöffelalarm deluxe.

Da wollte diese Bieber Kampfmaschine wohl seiner Freundin imponieren.

Hoffentlich hat er sich keinen Fingernagel oder so gebrochen


----------

